# Hulu app on Roku vs Tivo



## MChang (Aug 21, 2019)

Roku Ultra 4800R is not playing nice with the Hulu app. Roku knows since June no resolution on the problem. I also have a Tivo for local channels and looked at the Hulu app on Tivo. I have to log in the same, but the app display on Tivo is completely different (read unusable) vs the Roku display of the Hulu app. 
I guess I assumed once I logged into Hulu the Hulu app navigation within the app would be the same regardless of the device I used to get there?

Am I missing something?

Brian


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

MChang said:


> Roku Ultra 4800R is not playing nice with the Hulu app. Roku knows since June no resolution on the problem. I also have a Tivo for local channels and looked at the Hulu app on Tivo. I have to log in the same, but the app display on Tivo is completely different (read unusable) vs the Roku display of the Hulu app.
> I guess I assumed once I logged into Hulu the Hulu app navigation within the app would be the same regardless of the device I used to get there?
> 
> Am I missing something?
> ...


I don't think the Tivo Hulu app has been updated in a long time


----------

